# Jane Bown, RIP



## Tinky (Dec 21, 2014)

One of the people whose work inspired me to take up photography passed away today, well known in the UK, this may be something of a late introduction to international readers.

A modest lady with a modest technique and very modest equipment by contemporary standards, her style and rapport with her subjects has produced some of the very best portraiture of the last 60 years.

An inspiration, who if you fancy your hand at portraiture, you owe it to yourself to check out.

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/dec/21/jane-bown


----------



## distant.star (Dec 21, 2014)

.
"But the light was good."

What a wonderful and perfect photographer's quote!!

Thanks for this. She was a gem.


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, Tinky. I was not familiar with Jane Brown, and should have been.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks (it is actually Bown, uncommon name, not a typo)


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 21, 2014)

What a wonderful lady.
I would have loved to have met her.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tinky said:


> An inspiration, who if you fancy your hand at portraiture, you owe it to yourself to check out.



Thanks for posting, please do continue to point out good photogs out there, a nice change from "7d3 or 5d4" threads... I'm esp. impressed by good photojournalism.

Unfortunately, I am constantly embarrassed by my absence of knowledge as I'm rather new to photography and don't have an arts background ... usually resulting in discussions like "What!?? You don't know [insert name of world famous photog here]?" :-o

I like this quote from the guardian obituary as photogs often have the reputation to be rather self-absorbed: "_Jane claimed that she never intended to become a portrait photographer, that this happened because of her reputation for working rapidly and without any fuss._"


----------



## deleteme (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.
She seemed a real gem.
This is the sort of photographer I enjoy so much. I can identify with her as this was how I started in the 70's with B&W film. Good light and looking for the moment. THAT was the fun. The gear was interesting but the game was the image.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Unfortunately, I am constantly embarrassed by my absence of knowledge as I'm rather new to photography and don't have an arts background ... usually resulting in discussions like "What!?? You don't know [insert name of world famous photog here]?" :-o



Follow this great utube channel, and you'll soon be talking like an art critic...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7T8roVtC_3afWKTOGtLlBA


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 22, 2014)

distant.star said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I am constantly embarrassed by my absence of knowledge as I'm rather new to photography and don't have an arts background ... usually resulting in discussions like "What!?? You don't know [insert name of world famous photog here]?" :-o
> ...



Great link, thanks! Downloading the channel right now


----------

